# audio tube



## mike parish (Feb 4, 2009)

hey guys got question.i want to run a split audio tube on my brute.can i run 300 watt amp per side to run the speakers or will i tax the charging system on the bike.thax


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

One 300 watt amp will be plenty. You are putting a little much on the charging system also. Just go with one amp, and your two speakers and you will be just fine.


----------



## mike parish (Feb 4, 2009)

ok that was what i was wondering.thanx for the info.i will run just one amp.


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

i have 2 speakers and a 120 watt amp and it is plenty loud enough and works just fine. you will be good with just the one amp


----------



## Josh (Nov 23, 2009)

Ive got a 300 watt amp on split tunes. I can let it sit their and play for hours on just the battery. Never have had it not start back up on me.


----------

